# Three Butts, Three Rubs and Frozen



## Savannahsmoker (Jan 8, 2013)

Started with three shoulders and three different rubs to compare.






Applied Rub with Yellow Mustard and Molasses and threw the meat in the freezer for a couple of days
BTW, you can sort of see the difference in rubs by the color and texture.





A couple days later, right from the freezer and into the preheated pit.





While we slept the pit was controlled by Rock’s Stoker and managed by Stoker Log written by Amir Majidimehr.  That is except for a couple minutes around three or so when I inserted the meat probes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eleven hours and fifteen minutes into the cook and after a good night’s sleep and breakfast.





The remainder of 34 lbs. of pork shoulder.





When the bone pulls freely the meat is ready for pulled/chopped pork.





Just a pulling and chopping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2013)

So which rub won?  They all look great!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2013)

I feel so inadequate.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2013)

We are entering you into some contests, SS.  We are not sure which ones yet, but you are our guy.

Seriously, have you been in contests?  Looks fantastic!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 9, 2013)

The question is why am I not partying at your house... those look good.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yum! I'll have them all!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2013)

Man! Those looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 9, 2013)

They all look wonderful.  To me, from the pictures, that middle one looks the juiciest.  You are flying some up to my house, right?

Great job.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks all for the grand comments.

Yep, the middle one was the juices and being bias my Mohunken Butt Rub is still the best but after tasting the other it needs some adjustment.

We really like the other two especially the extra kick Plowboys provided.

Use to complete years ago but have long retired from that.  Too much work.


----------



## CampfireCowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

those are just beautiful cant wait to try!


----------

